# ماء الحلوه وماء اللقاح...مفرق وبالكرتون



## العلم نور (7 أغسطس 2010)

فوائد ماء الحلوه....

مسكن للمغص" مثل ماء الغريب قديما"".....ومسكن لآلام المعده....منفث صدري...مضاد للريح

مدر للحليب...مهضم...مدر للبول...فاتح للشهيه....طارد للديدان....

مضاد للتشنج " وكهربة الراس"....:sm3:

وبدون اي مضاعفات للجسم.


للطلب والاستفسار..:sm150::smile:

ام عبد الله...الرياض:smile:

0509459628

.......​
فوائد ماء اللقاح...


مقوى عضلات القلب .مقوى ومنشط عام للجسم " وخاصه منشط للمبايض" وعلاج العقم بشكل عام عند النساء والرجال..:thumbs_up:. لدوار الرأس والدوخة .مهضم لطعام ومريح للمعدة . مهدى لقرحة المعدة . منكه للماء والشاي والمشروبات 

ملاحظة اذا وجد في الماء : الكلور : فإنه يفسد طعم اللقاح الرائع .


للطلب والاستفسار من الرياض جده وكل انحاء اللمملكه العربيه السعوديه...

ام عبدالله.

0509459628:smile:​


----------



## العلم نور (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ماء الحلوه وماء اللقاح...مفرق وبالكرتون*

up:smile:..........


----------



## دبدوب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ماء الحلوه وماء اللقاح...مفرق وبالكرتون*

الله يوفقتس يا أم عبدالله ليه مارديتي على الجوال


----------



## العلم نور (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ماء الحلوه وماء اللقاح...مفرق وبالكرتون*



دبدوب قال:


> الله يوفقتس يا أم عبدالله ليه مارديتي على الجوال



هلابك اخوي دبدوب منور الدكان:smile:

تفضل اشرب الشاي:cup:
يالله حييه
ولا يهمك برد ع الجوال بس ارسل رساله اول ...:thumbs_up:
:052:​


----------



## العلم نور (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ماء الحلوه وماء اللقاح...مفرق وبالكرتون*

up






up


----------

